# keeping canned food fresh after opening (in the fridge)



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

hi all, i have some questions, a long long time ago when i did feed canned food, petsmart had these great things (at least i think it was petsmart) that went on the top of the can like a lid to keep the food fresh that was specially made for dog food.

my question is, do they still make something like this?


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes, they sell lids at any dog supply store or you can get the lids made to fit tuna cans at walmart, etc. They both fit dog food or tuna cans but it is actually better to put the food in an air tight plastic container to keep it freshest as something in tin cans causes the food to spoil faster when it is refrigerated.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, they usually have them in the pet food section at grocery stores. I'm sure the pet stores have them, too, but grocery stores are cheaper. A lot of info says that storing food in the can isn't good, though. They say you should put it in a Tupperware or glass container.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I found some old Tupperware containers mom had whwn I was visiting their home, she had a small one that was perfect foe dog food lol, so whwn I open a new can I will use those. Thanks all.


----------



## vernahll3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lids are readily available in pet stores and grocery stores as well. But it would be better to transfer the canned meat to a (food grade) plastic or glass container rather than leaving it for long in the metal can itself after opening it.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

vernahll3 said:


> Lids are readily available in pet stores and grocery stores as well. But it would be better to transfer the canned meat to a (food grade) plastic or glass container rather than leaving it for long in the metal can itself after opening it.


I'd never heard this, but it looks true:

Once cans are opened some foods, especially fruit, fruit juices, and tomato products, should be placed in a clean plastic or glass container, covered and stored in the refrigerator. When these foods are stored in the opened metal can, tin and iron will dissolve from the can walls and the food may develop a metallic taste.

Food containing high concentrations of tin can cause nausea, vomiting, diarrhoea, abdominal cramps, abdominal bloating, fever or headache. These symptoms pass quickly and there seem to be no long term effects of high tin exposure. However, repackaging food once a can is opened is a good practice to adopt for all foods packaged in metal cans.
http://www.csiro.au/resources/Storage-Life-Of-Foods--ci_pageNo-2.html​
It looks like foods with a high pH are going to be what causes the problem. I assume Bo will let me know if this becomes a problem with his food. Because I feed both canned food and kibble I feed about 1/3rd of a can per day, and I'd just been putting a sandwich baggie over the open can and putting it in the fridge keeping it in there for about two days.


----------

